# Gnome Paket "ändern" (Installation anpassen)

## blutigerAnfaenger

Hallo!

Ein emerge gnome hat mir neben Gnome auch einen Epiphany web browser und einen Evolution mail client gebracht. Diese Programme will ich nun entfernen- also z.B. emerge --unmerge epiphany und emerge --unmerge evolution. Die Programme sind nun entfernt, aber werden bei jedem World- Update wieder neu installiert. Ein revdep-rebuild nach dem löschen sagt, dass diese beiden Sachen in gnome-base(?) fehlen und neu installiert werden müssen.

Wie bekomme ich die Beiden jetzt dauerhaft entfernt?

Danke!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gibt dafür gnome-light, welches nur das nötigste enthält. Und dann mußt du dir den Rest per Hand installieren, z.B. auch den gdm.

----------

## pepinot

Nun, wenn du Gnome via 

```
emerge gnome
```

 installiert hast, dann geht portage davon aus, dass du eben *alle* Gnome Pakete haben möchtest. Das Ebuild zu "gnome" (schau es dir ruhig mal im Quelltext an!) ist sozusagen ein "Meta-Paket".

Wenn du etwas mehr Kontrolle über die installierten Programme haben möchtest, kannst du dich z. B. mit "gnome-light" beschäftigen, allerdings ist das für Gnome 2.14 momentan noch nicht als stable markiert (unerhört!).

Mit deinem "Wunsch" bist du allerdings nicht alleine. Siehe die Kommentare unter http://gentoo-portage.com/gnome-base/gnome.

Viele Grüße, pepinot

----------

## franzf

Der dirty way:

Kopier das gnome-<version>.ebuild in dein overlay.

Streich dort alle Abhängigkeiten, die du nicht haben willst

ebuild gnome-xxx.ebuild digest

alles deinstallieren was du nicht mehr willst

emerge gnome

alles paletti  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## anime-otaku

Warum so kompliziert?

Gnome(-light) braucht mindestens einen Browser...daher hat man die Wahl zwischen mozilla-firefox (nicht bin) oder Epiphany (oder inzwischen seamonkey). Standardmässig wird Epiphany/seamonkey seit neuestem verwendet(früher mozilla), aber egal, um firefox zu benutzen brauchst du den Use flag firefox bei einem der gnome Packete setzen (ich glaube es war yelp) oder halt allgemein in der make.conf

Für Evolution gibt es extra einen USE-Flag: "-evolution" einfach setzen, sollte reichen, siehe /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

Ich habe bei mir noch zusätzlich das gstreamer geraffel mit -gstreamer rausgeworfen und einfach gnome-light genommen und nur den gnome-Calculator nach emerged. Das andere brauchte ich nicht.

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

Na, dann werde ich wohl irgendwann mal in einer Stunde der Langeweile gnome entfernen und gnome-light draufzappen (der dirty way ist mir irgendwie zu dirty).

Danke!

----------

## franzf

 *anime-otaku wrote:*   

> Gnome(-light) braucht mindestens einen Browser...daher hat man die Wahl zwischen mozilla-firefox (nicht bin) oder Epiphany (oder inzwischen seamonkey). Standardmässig wird Epiphany/seamonkey seit neuestem verwendet(früher mozilla), aber egal, um firefox zu benutzen brauchst du den Use flag firefox bei einem der gnome Packete setzen (ich glaube es war yelp) oder halt allgemein in der make.conf
> 
> Für Evolution gibt es extra einen USE-Flag: "-evolution" einfach setzen, sollte reichen, siehe /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
> 
> Ich habe bei mir noch zusätzlich das gstreamer geraffel mit -gstreamer rausgeworfen und einfach gnome-light genommen und nur den gnome-Calculator nach emerged. Das andere brauchte ich nicht.

 

```
# equery d evolution

[ Searching for packages depending on evolution... ]

gnome-base/gnome-2.14.2

# equery d epiphany

[ Searching for packages depending on epiphany... ]

gnome-base/gnome-2.14.2

# emerge -pv gnome

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-2.14.2  USE="cdr dvdr hal -accessibility" 0 kB

```

Gnome setzt weder evolution noch firefox als USE-Flag. Es sind Abhängigkeiten, die bei einem emerge gnome nicht beeinflusst werden können.

Gnome-Light ist da sicher die sauberere Lösung.

Deshalb noch ein kleiner Tip:

```
emerge -C gnome && emerge gnome-light  

// das geht recht fix, sind ja nur Meta-Pakete

emerge --depclean -p
```

In der depclean-Liste nachschauen, was du da vllt brauchen kannst, und notieren.

Diese Pakete kannst du dann emergen, oder händisch in /var/lib/portage/world eintragen.

Dann noch mal schauen mit emerge --depclean -p, ob sich die Liste zu deinen Gunsten geändert hat  :Wink: .

Wenn alles passt die nicht mehr benötigten dependencies mit dem finalen emerge --depclean runterhauen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

Hallo!

Letzteren Tipp habe ich beherzigt, hat auch alles gut geklappt- dafür mal ein dickes Dankeschön!

So, jetzt habe ich aber z.B. noch den Totem- Player, den ich nicht haben möchte, also mal kurzerhand ein emerge --unmerge totem gemacht, danach emerge --depclean -p, wo nichts zum Löschen vorlag und dann mal ein revdep-rebuild, welches dann beanstandete, dass das Paket totem aus gnome-python-desktop fehlen würde.

Jetzt denke ich mir, dass ich emerge --unmerge gnome-python-desktop mache und dann halt mit emerge --depclean -p wieder schaue, was ich aus dem paket gebrauchen könnte und dass dann wieder emerge (also selbe Prozedur wie vorher).

Kann ich das so machen?

Hier gibts ja nen Python- Thread, der besagt, dass man mit Python wohl vorsichtig sein muss, weil Portage darauf basiert. In dem ebuild steht jetzt was von "virtual/python"- ist das das Python, was man nicht löschen sollte? Gibts da noch etwas was man auf keinem Fall löschen sollte?

In dem neuesten ebuild ist z.B. das hier:

RDEPEND="virtual/python

	>=dev-python/pygtk-2.4.0

	>=dev-libs/glib-2.6.0

	>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.0

	>=dev-python/gnome-python-2.10.0

	>=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.13.4

	>=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.2.0

	>=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.2.0

	>=x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.1.90

	>=x11-libs/libwnck-2.15.5

	>=gnome-base/libgtop-2.13.0

	>=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.15.3

	>=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.10.0

	>=gnome-base/gconf-2.10.0

	>=x11-wm/metacity-2.15.5

	dev-python/pycairo

	>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.13.93

	>=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.5.0

	>=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.10.0

	media-video/totem

	!

Nochmals danke!

----------

## franzf

Mit der Option --depclean (welche gefährlich ist, was auch in der Ausgabe deutlich zu sehen ist!!) werden überflüssige Pakete deinstalliert.

Beispiel:

Du installierst gnome. gnome zieht (wie du bemerkt hast) viele Abhängigkeiten (=Dependencies).

Nun merkst du dass dir kde viel besser gefällt und deinstallierst gnome. Leider bleiben dabei die ganzen Abhängigkeiten noch auf der Platte.

Da das wirklich viele sind kannst du die nicht alle von Hand deinstallieren. Genau dafür ist jetzt das "depclean" gedacht.

Es werden damit alle Pakete deinstalliert, welche nicht mehr als Abhängigkeit gebraucht werden und auch nicht von Hand installiert wurden. (z.B. wenn du vorher mal  ein emerge gimp gemacht hast).

Also:

depclean bitte nur einsetzen wenn du einen riesigen Abhängigkeitsschwanz loswerden willst!

Zeig mal was ein emerge -uDNpvt world wieder installieren will.

Grüße

Franz

P.S.:

Lies dich mal hier in die Funktionen von Portage ein, falls du das noch nicht kennst  :Smile: 

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

 *Quote:*   

> Zeig mal was ein emerge -uDNpvt world wieder installieren will.

 

Das kann ich erst heute Abend machen.

Ich denke mal, dass er totem wieder emergen will (das will ich aber nicht, daher muss das paket weg, welches diese Abhängigkeit erzeugt oder nicht?)

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.:
> 
> Lies dich mal hier in die Funktionen von Portage ein, falls du das noch nicht kennst

 

Na, Problem ist, dass ich da mit einer Flut von Informationen erschlagen werde, die mein kleines Hirn so schnell nicht verkraftet  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Naja, ich bin halt mehr so der "learning by doing Typ" und nicht der "learning by reading Typ" (was ich lese ist nach drei Minuten wieder weg, aber das, was ich verstehe und Anwende, das bleibt hängen  :Very Happy: )

Danke!

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zeig mal was ein emerge -uDNpvt world wieder installieren will.
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

So, hier die Ausgabe:

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] app-editors/gedit-2.14.3  USE="python spell -debug"

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0  USE="X -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   media-video/totem-1.4.2-r1  USE="dbus dvd firefox gnome mad mpeg ogg vorbis xv -a52 -debug -flac -lirc -nsplugin -nvtv -theora -xine" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

## firefly

 *blutigerAnfaenger wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Zeig mal was ein emerge -uDNpvt world wieder installieren will.
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

das gnome-python-desktop paket hat als abhängigkeit totem. du kannst dieses paket gefahrlos deinstallieren, da es sich ja nicht um das paket python an sich handelt  :Smile:  vorrausgesetzt du brauchst dieses paket nicht.

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

Ich frage mich jetzt nur noch, wie das gnome-python-desktop Paket auf mein System kam.

Danke!

----------

## firefly

mach mal ein 

```
equery d gnome-python-desktop
```

 dadurch wirst du erfahren, welche pakete von diesem abhängig sind.

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

So, vielen Dank!

GEdit war der Schuldige.

Also runter damit und mit USE="-python -spell" emerge gedit neu drauf gemacht- schon ist es "schlanker". Toll.

Revdep-rebuild meckert jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Also jetzt bin ich zufrieden...

Fürs Erste  :Cool: 

Dieser Thread ist jetzt glaube ich erledigt- ich klinke mich mit einem dicken DANKESCHÖN aus!

----------

